# Mt Redoubt May Erupt



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

We have a call for prayer up here in Alaska. Mt. Redoubt may erupt soon. So we are calling for prayer that it doesn't and if it needs to, may the wind direction change so not to affect populated areas.







Wondering, go to www.avo.alaska.edu


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow... how close are you to this?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We are sending our prayers up to you!!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> Wow... how close are you to this?


Rob_G- Anchorge is just south of Palmer by about 40 road miles. Mt. Redoubt is about 100 air miles and diagonally south-west of Anchorage. So an ash cloud can be over Anchorage in 1hr on the low end and 4hr on the high end. Like I said before, we are calling for prayer that it doesn't erupt and if it needs to, may the wind direction change so not to affect populated areas.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I was reading about that on the web tonight. It sounded like the scientists weren't expecting too big of an eruption. Good luck to all of those that could be affected.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My Bosses brother lives in a town across the bay from it and they are getting ready for it to blow, and everyone had gas masks just in case it does. He said they were on code Orange what ever that means but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Keeping a close eye on this from 'down south'. I have a three-week trip planned with my company mid-Feb to Kodiak Launch Complex on Kodiak Island - about 100 mile south of Mt. Redoubt. Could be 'interesting'.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have family up there, that has not said a word. I am defiantly sending my prayers that way. Good luck.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Here is the latest from the Alaska Volcano Observatory at 8:08am AST- Redoubt Volcano continues to be restless. Seismic activity continues at an elevated level and is well above background levels. The volcano has not erupted.

A gas/observation overflight yesterday reported continued changes in the summit glaciers indicative of heating of the summit area. Photos from both the overflight and the hut webcam showed a small vapor plume at the summit. The web camera is now dark as our long winter night continues.







Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey AP... how is going up there now that Mt. Redoubt finally blew it's top? Hope all is well!

Clicky linky thingy on eruption here


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw this news this morning, and was thinking of this thread!
Hope all is well Pflock. Please keep us posted.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my sister and niece are scheduled for spring break to leave this Friday for Alaska from Idaho. They will not know anything now for a few days. Oh well, they can come to my house instead!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We're thinking of you Pflock!!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Hope your family is doing well. I just heard from our family that lives in Anchorage and they seem fine. They have their mask and plenty of food in the house to last a while with out going out. Good luck to your family.


----------

